# ielts test for nurses



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

hi all, 

I am a registered nurse with english as my first language and I sat my ielts test in November and achieved level 7 in 3 out of 4 of the tests. I wondered if there are any nurses out there who did not get level 7 in all areas first time and wondered how many times it took people to pass. I achieved a level 6 in my writing and was shocked at this considering I have 2 degrees and am about to do my masters. It is very frustrating. I wish I had appealed at the time but didnt.  I have rebooked the test but i'm thinking its a bit of a sham. Any thoughts or tips to pass?

Thanks Nicando


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi nicando

did you search the forum fro IELTS tips? a lot has been discussed in the past on the topic.  you might just come across some pointers


----------



## jayandjay (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi.
I'm not sure if this is a reason for your poor marks, but a very common mistake people make in the written part of IELTS is on the number of words specified. They look at this in quite a lot of detail and it is a small point on which you can easily lose marks. Also, punctuation and spelling are very important. And whatever you write must be relevant and demonstrate a logical approach to answering the question.
In general, my opinion of the IELTS test is that it is an excellent way of determining a person's level of English literacy. You can't really study for the test, but it helps if you know what to expect. In their study material, they include explanations of how each section is marked. and if you're taking the test for a second time, I'm sure you will do better.
You are well educated and you should go into the test with confidence. And try to pay attention to what they ask, especially in the listening section.
GOOD LUCK!




nicando said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am a registered nurse with english as my first language and I sat my ielts test in November and achieved level 7 in 3 out of 4 of the tests. I wondered if there are any nurses out there who did not get level 7 in all areas first time and wondered how many times it took people to pass. I achieved a level 6 in my writing and was shocked at this considering I have 2 degrees and am about to do my masters. It is very frustrating. I wish I had appealed at the time but didnt. I have rebooked the test but i'm thinking its a bit of a sham. Any thoughts or tips to pass?
> 
> Thanks Nicando


----------



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, I am grateful for your tips.


----------



## Charlie2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Nicando
I am a registered nurse and it took me 4 attempts to pass. All I can say is good luck and keep trying.


----------



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

hi charlie,

thanks for that encouragement, i will keep trying, i have to. it's just very frustrating and has no reflection on how i am as a nurse. i get my results on saturday but wont hold my breath. if i have passed i think i will die of shock lol. but realistically i know i havent. i will get there and you are proof that it can be done. what did u do different the time u passed it? did u revise with different materials or was it pot luck? any tips? well done though xx


----------



## Charlie2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

I took the test at 3 different centres. It was the reading and writing that I only got 6.5 on the first 3 attempts. I did not think that it would be that difficult to pass as I am English. I do not know how you can practice the writing test, when you dont know what the questions are going to be. Good luck for Saturday.


----------



## Charlie2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

and?


----------

